# How do you figure out wear someone shops or bought something?



## hnaoto (Jan 10, 2010)

I live in MA, it's easy to see where someone shops because we have all the same stores, everyone seems to dress the same and copy off eachother or the mannequins in stores lol (not saying everyone is the same... but there's the girls who wear preppy Hollister/Abercrombie... "nicer" clothes like Express/Macys... trendy Pac Sun/Hot Topic... etc, you get the point. 

It's rare to see someone wearing something "different" and i often get accused of "where the eff does that girl shop, i don't understand where she found a jacket like that, blah blah blah" yes people are extremely negative/jealous too because they don't know how to take day drips to big cities or shop online.

Anyway there's a girl i work with who dresses up every single day, i CAN NOT figure out where she gets her shoes. She was wearing these ridiculously cute sparkley leopard print wedges (round toe i think, not open, not a sandle) the other day. Very Betsey Johnson.... or D&G but no one in my city could afford D&G unless they've been saving for a year for 1 pair of shoes.
She usually wears fur heeled boots that i've never really seen anywhere either yet she has at least 5 pairs of them. They all have the same style though: stiletto heel, fur covering the ENTIRE boot except the foot part, sometimes with stringy things around it. Something a Bebe girl would wear. 

Has anyone witnessed these shoes anywhere? I want in! I don't want to ask because i don't like her much and everytime she wears something flashy she's surrounded by the "slobbier" looking girls asking how she did this n that.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the shoes that buckle has. I dont usually shop their but they have some extravagent looking shoes that i loveee. Ha i do that too, there are some people that i just want to hire as a stylist because i have no idea where they're finding this stuff.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2010)

I get asked questions like that too. Sometimes at malls, online, local boutiques can have some great stuff too, clothing swaps, vintage clothing sales. They have a huge one once a year and the stuff is cute.


----------

